# NBA Tankapalooza 07



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page...0411&sportCat=nba&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab2pos2


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page...0411&sportCat=nba&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab2pos2


Simmons actually has some pretty decent ideas. And you gotta love the following line:



> 1. Contract the league to 27 teams and dump Memphis, Charlotte and Atlanta, three cities that can't support NBA basketball and never could. Then we'll have a league-wide lottery to determine positioning for the dispersal draft of players from those three teams. *(Note: We've already sedated Chad Ford just in case this happens.)* And if a contender like Chicago happens to end up with Pau Gasol ... I think we'll manage.


:lol:

-Pop


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Simmons actually has some pretty decent ideas. And you gotta love the following line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:whofarted OK, I know this will never happen....but that is still a looney idea. A draft system where the best teams could get the best players? Some fans don't even trust the current lotto system. What Simmons is suggesting would be a credibility wrecker for sure.

BTW, Simmons' support for the notion would end pretty quick if Boston was one of the teams that got the shaft!


----------

